# Minerals



## RIRs (Jun 20, 2012)

I need the names of the minerals I shoud order for my goats. I have a 2 pregnant does and 1 doe that gave birth 3 months ago to boy. What minerals should I buy Ive read lots on the minerals but I cant decide on which one I want to get. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 20, 2012)

A loose goat mineral should be fine. I feed my sheep the Southern States brand--if you have a SS near you, I'm sure they'll have goat minerals.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 20, 2012)

I use Manna Pro loose goat mineral


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 20, 2012)

sweetlix meatmaker 
or ultralyx are good Ones.


----------



## RIRs (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Alot


----------



## cindyg (Jun 21, 2012)

My feed store does not have loose goat minerals.  I'm in Nova Scotia.  Any one know where I should be looking for them.  I am driving to Montreal next month and can go through the States.  What stores would have loose minerals?  What brand would you all reccomend?  Thanks.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 21, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> My feed store does not have loose goat minerals.  I'm in Nova Scotia.  Any one know where I should be looking for them.  I am driving to Montreal next month and can go through the States.  What stores would have loose minerals?  What brand would you all reccomend?  Thanks.


Southern States, Tractor Supply Company, local feed stores.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 21, 2012)

I buy mine at tractor Supply in an orange small bag and it is called something like Goat Minerals.  I put mine in a coffee can that I have nailed to a post so they can have them any time as much as they want


----------



## RIRs (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick question do all these minerals work for all different ages and if they are pregnant?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 22, 2012)

I like Manna Pro or Sweetlix for Goats.

Make sure it's a goat mineral, not an all purpose.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 22, 2012)

RIRs said:
			
		

> Quick question do all these minerals work for all different ages and if they are pregnant?


Yes, for the most part they will work for all ages and stages.   I would make sure the minerals have twice as much calcium as phosphorus, that way it will be safe for the males and females.  

we are also using CArgill Right Now Onyx minerals for cattle. The goats really like it.


----------



## verkagj (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoegger Goat Supply will sent via mail. I think they ship worldwide. I  live in Belize where there is nothing available for goats and place a phone order through Hoeggers, which promptly arrives at my post office box.  When I ask at local feed mills for items for goats, I get, "why would you feed a goat?" I have to feed Pig Grower and add sunflower seeds and Mill feed. At least we have a good vet here who does house calls when necessary.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 23, 2012)

If goats have really good hay and browse then what I would do is feed 1-1 Ca to P Cattle mineral. Most cattle feed and mineral is very, very close to what goats is, but it will cost you less. By getting 1-1 then the goats can do their thing and balance out what they need by themselves.

ONLY do this if they have good browse and hay though. That is important.


----------

